# enclosure for a red tegu and an all american



## Julio C Garcia (Jan 30, 2011)

does any body have picture or plans of stackup enclosures


----------



## Hokurai (Feb 18, 2011)

I made an enclosure strong enough to put a bed on with me on top of it so I'm sure that if you made it just as strong and a foot shorter, you could stack them with no problem. I made a frame out of 2x4s with the top and bottom frame 2x4s being vertical and 2 braces on both the top and bottom. Then I made something like a lap joint for 4 "legs' and the back by gluing and screwing together 2x4s. The cost of the frame was about $80. Then I just screwed plywood to it. 3/4" for the top and flooring and 1/2" for the sides and front. I used the more expensive nicer plywood for the front because I stained and polyurethaned the outside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi any pictures of the finished enclosure ?? Since the last ones posted ...


----------



## james.w (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is the enclosure I have been working on. it is 96"x42"x28", I am going to be making at least one more, and maybe one that is 96"x48"x60" for a monitor. They will be stacked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

not the best picture but it gets the idea across


----------

